# Breeding Article



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

i'm curious am I the only one that can't open anything on the #3 breeding article


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

If you mean the pinned link above, "breeding related articles", then no.



> Posted 02 January 2004


The links are outdated


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I think opefe has a coupel breeding articles as well as a ton more articles if your looking for a read. You can go to the opefe page through the small link on the right of your screen when in forums (and not individual topics)


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> I think opefe has a coupel breeding articles as well as a ton more articles if your looking for a read. You can go to the opefe page through the small link on the right of your screen when in forums (and not individual topics)


If its outdated n no one can use it.why is it pinned with nothing to see?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

When is was pinned, it was accesible. It just has never been unpinned I guess. Checking a forum for dead links is a hell of a job mate


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> I think opefe has a coupel breeding articles as well as a ton more articles if your looking for a read. You can go to the opefe page through the small link on the right of your screen when in forums (and not individual topics)


If its outdated n no one can use it.why is it pinned with nothing to see?
[/quote]

We lost a bunch or links during a recent upgrade. I plan to go through some old useless stuff soon to get rid of it,but i havn't had time lately.


----------

